# Rokform Golf iPhone products



## Gaz1 (Mar 3, 2014)

:whoo:I recently bought a Rokform Shooter Lite and Case from the UK Rokform website, I love golf and mountain biking so I knew about Rokform from their bike mounts. 
I have to say the Rokform Golf products are great if you film your swing on your smartphone and use a swing app.

I was so happy to see the UK website for golf  http://rokformuk.com/active/golfing.html
For those of you who don't know what the heck I am talking about watch this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swrr518WoVk  this is the Original Shooter (too much Â£Â£)  The Shooter Lite and Case is the cheaper and better version IMO. 
I bought the combo for my ip5, you get a Shooter Lite (alignment stick and attachment), iPhone case and car mount.

If you follow them on twitter as I do you get the odd discount code offers.

Enjoy and happy golfing


----------



## Rooter (Mar 3, 2014)

I have seen them online and they do look good!

Call me cynical, but your first post on joining the forum is a rave review of a product with links, videos and the offer of discount codes if you follow on twitter.. some might say you work for rokform! not me, I am not a cynic... 

anyway, looks a decent product to me, not used one though!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 3, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I have seen them online and they do look good!

Call me cynical, but your first post on joining the forum is a rave review of a product with links, videos and the offer of discount codes if you follow on twitter.. some might say you work for rokform! not me, I am not a cynic... 

anyway, looks a decent product to me, not used one though!
		
Click to expand...

Same for me Rooter!

I've never been a cynic but .............. ,


----------



## Gaz1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks fellas, I can confirm I do not work for Rokform. Just an avid golfer and mountain bike rider. Once I bought the products they got in touch and asked me to review the product. I thought this was the best platform. I have used Rokform products for 3 years now and had to buy from the States with import duty etc. Now in the UK so much easier.  
Rooter I am not offering discount codes for a follow, just saying they occasionally pop up on twitter.

Should I remove it? Don't want to get in trouble?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 3, 2014)

Don't do anything i say fella! just some grumpy old men sat behind keyboards here who might question your motives on posting that as your first post! 

enjoy the forum dude, get stuck in!


----------



## Gaz1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks Rooter, new to this. Had a good look around the forum and looks great.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 4, 2014)

What no ipad air???


----------



## Gaz1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Not sure about the ipad air, I only have the iPhone 5. Very happy with it though


----------

